# Denbigh Asylum (North Wales Hospital) -August, 2007



## Lightbuoy (Aug 6, 2007)

Popped over to Denbigh, picking up Dystopia along the way. To cut a very long story short, we got in eventually at about 2am. Below is a quick selection. Will add more pics when I get the chance. Enjoy! 


















































































Few more to follow shortly..............


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 6, 2007)

Big big thanks to Fieldy for access point tips 
Fieldy, sorry you missed this trip  We shall be returning here, so will PM ya with the details once sorted!

Lb


----------



## shadowman (Aug 6, 2007)

Correct me if im wrong but im sure this hospital was sold in 1998 for 80,000 i remember it being a scandal within the NHS estates,it was re sold by the new owner in 2003 for 300,000 at auction. still seams cheap for all that land.


----------



## King Al (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW if I sold every thing I own including a few organs I could buy it


----------



## King Al (Aug 6, 2007)

Great pic's by the way that place is beautiful


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 6, 2007)

Great pics, Lb. Although I'm not an Asylum fan per se, I've always liked Denbigh; as KA said, it's a lovely building.
Love that fireplace (or is it a niche for ornaments? Difficult to tell). Like the decoration of lion's head and rampant twiddly-bits. 

Ta for that. Nice one.
Foxy


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 6, 2007)

King Al said:


> WOW if I sold every thing I own including a few organs I could buy it


----------



## shadowman (Aug 6, 2007)

King Al said:


> WOW if I sold every thing I own including a few organs I could buy it



I hope the musical variety


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 6, 2007)

Very good.

Points for finding wheelchairs & a projector. I made a list of thing most likely to be found in a closed down mental hospital.

I'm surprised those cylinders were left behind, I wouldn't like to be around if there was a fire in that area.


----------



## chelle (Aug 6, 2007)

Excellent pics....looks like you had a great time exploring there


----------



## Simon (Aug 7, 2007)

A good set of pictures which really sum the place up. I particularly like the mix of the exterior, interior and close-up shots: you get a feel of the buildings themselves, their condition and the objects still lurking within.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## King Al (Aug 7, 2007)

shadowman said:


> I hope the musical variety



 I wish, if any one needs a new heart check on E-bay its got a few miles on it but its in good working order


----------



## lost (Aug 7, 2007)

Is the projector still 'gay'?
I must visit Denbigh before it's gone or converted.


----------



## King Al (Aug 7, 2007)

"Gay"???!


----------



## Dab (Aug 7, 2007)

King Al said:


> "Gay"???!



Gay:


----------



## King Al (Aug 7, 2007)

I see I see, the usuall lack of imagination from the local vandels


----------



## shadowman (Aug 7, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> Very good.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised those cylinders were left behind, I wouldn't like to be around if there was a fire in that area.



Those cylinders are NOT medical oxygen (these have a white band on top) they look like industrial oxygen, as used in cutting metal.


----------



## King Al (Aug 8, 2007)

Perhaps they are in a workshop plus they are proberly empty if any thing through seepage. If any one goes there soon perhaps it might be worth leaving an anon note for security on the way out.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

shadowman said:


> Correct me if im wrong but im sure this hospital was sold in 1998 for 80,000 i remember it being a scandal within the NHS estates,it was re sold by the new owner in 2003 for 300,000 at auction. still seams cheap for all that land.



If that was the case, it's is a real scandal. With that said however, perhaps whoever bought it has more money spare which could be spent on keeping more of the original buildings? Thanks for the info Shads 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

King Al said:


> Great pic's by the way that place is beautiful



Thanks KA 
It's somewhere that I wanted to go to for ages. Lots more to see there, so will be sorting out a return visit for sometime in the next couple of months (assuming they don't start leaving the killer sheep inside to guard the place!) 

Lb

P.s. -no need to sell ya own organs -sure there are bits left in the Mortuary somewhere!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Richard Davies said:


> Very good.
> 
> Points for finding wheelchairs & a projector. I made a list of thing most likely to be found in a closed down mental hospital.
> 
> I'm surprised those cylinders were left behind, I wouldn't like to be around if there was a fire in that area.



What, only points and no gold stars! 
It's amazing how the contents of a place can vary so much -some places stripped bare, others left as if it closed only the other day.
Remember that list well. In fact there are two projectors up there! Me Dad says this was when they used to show two films back to back or a 'B' movie, followed by an 'A' movie.
Thanks for your comments 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

chelle said:


> Excellent pics....looks like you had a great time exploring there




Ta very much 
Yes, was a great explore (once we eventually found a way in!!)
Looking back, it probably wasn't the best idea to try to find a place we'd never been to before, climb over THREE barbed wire fences, stumble around, looking for a way in, at 1 o'clock in the morning IN THE DARK!! 
Wish we'd stayed there longer now, but having been awake since 5am the previous day, I was whacked out by 11am! 
Well worth a visit if you get the opportunity.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Great pics, Lb. Although I'm not an Asylum fan per se, I've always liked Denbigh; as KA said, it's a lovely building.
> Love that fireplace (or is it a niche for ornaments? Difficult to tell). Like the decoration of lion's head and rampant twiddly-bits.
> 
> Ta for that. Nice one.
> Foxy



Cheers Foxy -your nice comments are always most welcome -just keep the negative ones to yaself!! 
The niche (not to be confused with quiche) is right inside the main entrance. Guessing it originally had a statue, or perhaps a bust of the founder of the Hospital? Now it's got a can of XXX aussie lager! The twiddly bits above, I believe, is the Hospital's Coat of Arms, with the welsh dragon or griffin at the top. Saw this design in the stained glass window of the Chapel too.
It's in the most picturesque of locations. I do hope that the majority of this place is kept and restored. As mentioned before, am hoping to pop back sometime soon. Will PM ya with the details as soon as I've sorted things.

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

Simon said:


> A good set of pictures which really sum the place up. I particularly like the mix of the exterior, interior and close-up shots: you get a feel of the buildings themselves, their condition and the objects still lurking within.
> 
> All the best,
> Simon



Thanks Simon 

To be honest, these are probably the better pick of the bunch (the "bunch" consisting of about 700 pics!)  My excuse is that if I never get back in to see Denbigh, at least I've made the most of it and captured as much as poss!
If I do make it back, am hoping to see the Mortuary, and explore the tunnels. From gazing through some rather large holes in the floor, they look pretty tall (at least 7ft) so I'd stand a good chance of coming out without hitting me head!!
Thanks again -much appreciated buddy.
Will PM ya my return visit plans once sorted, just in case you're interested in a butchers 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

King Al said:


> I wish, if any one needs a new heart check on E-bay its got a few miles on it but its in good working order


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

shadowman said:


> Those cylinders are NOT medical oxygen (these have a white band on top) they look like industrial oxygen, as used in cutting metal.



Ah ha -so we have at last found out where the A-Team's secret headquarters is located (always thought that I detected a bit of a welsh accent in Mr. T's voice!!) 
Ta again for some informative info! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

lost said:


> Is the projector still 'gay'?
> I must visit Denbigh before it's gone or converted.



If you're asking is it "happy", then I'm afraid not -looks rather sorry for itself! Still, at least it's got a friend to keep it company!!
Will PM ya with the details of me return trip once I've got things sorted this end

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 8, 2007)

King Al said:


> Perhaps they are in a workshop plus they are proberly empty if any thing through seepage. If any one goes there soon perhaps it might be worth leaving an anon note for security on the way out.



Cue the comedy moment..........an anon note is left for Security, attached to one of the cylinders. It's dark, so one of the Guards lights a match to read it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Now it's got a can of XXX aussie lager!



Only three X's? What happened to the fourth one?  



Lightbuoy said:


> As mentioned before, am hoping to pop back sometime soon. Will PM ya with the details as soon as I've sorted things.



Please! I'll be very interested. 



Lightbuoy said:


> Cue the comedy moment..........an anon note is left for Security, attached to one of the cylinders. It's dark, so one of the Guards lights a match to read it!!!!!!!!!



   

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## King Al (Aug 9, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> P.s. -no need to sell ya own organs -sure there are bits left in the Mortuary somewhere!



Hmmmm icon_evillol:


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 9, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Cheers Foxy -your nice comments are always most welcome -just keep the negative ones to yaself!!



Didn't mean to offend, m'dear. Sorry if that's how it read.


----------



## Simon (Aug 9, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks Simon
> To be honest, these are probably the better pick of the bunch (the "bunch" consisting of about 700 pics!)  My excuse is that if I never get back in to see Denbigh, at least I've made the most of it and captured as much as poss!



700 pictures! You were certainly doing well there - the batteries in my camera will die after 300-400. But in the end, it's always a matter of whittling it down to the good ones and publishing those.



Lightbuoy said:


> Will PM ya my return visit plans once sorted, just in case you're interested in a butchers


Please do. Denbigh has been on my list for a long time now. I shall shortly have much more time on my hands, so I'll be able to get out, do more places, and get the website back up-to-date.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 9, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> Didn't mean to offend, m'dear. Sorry if that's how it read.



Oh, no, no, no, no offence was caused  Just me strange sense of humour (what I meant was that comments are always welcome, but I prefer to only hear the good ones!!!) 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 9, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> Oh, no, no, no, no offence was caused  Just me strange sense of humour (what I meant was that comments are always welcome, but I prefer to only hear the good ones!!!)



Ahhh! Got ya now! Sorry, must be feeling a little too sensitive today (or going a bit doolally-tap)!


----------



## skittles (Sep 5, 2007)

Really good pics

I visited Denbigh Asylum last weekend, some pics HERE

I really liked the little church would make a great house


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 5, 2007)

I really like this report. You have included a great variety of photos and might i congratulate you for climbing the rickety old clocktower, the view looks worth it! And you got into the rafters of the hall? Great! It's annoying that it's normally hidden by those fake ceiling tiles.

Well done for getting in, looks like it was worth persuing.


----------



## crocroche (Sep 5, 2007)

skittles said:


> Really good pics
> 
> I visited Denbigh Asylum last weekend, some pics HERE
> 
> I really liked the little church would make a great house



no offence but trying my comedian hat on
ahh yes i just love the stench of bird crap when im sitting down eating my dinner. but can you imagine the views!. ahh honey theres the local chavs and a chavett! wow and whats that big cylinder for i think ill put it on the mantle peace hun!
as allways alive and well
croc


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2007)

skittles said:


> I visited Denbigh Asylum last weekend, some pics HERE



Enjoyed your photos, Skittles.
Rather liked those oval windows on what looked to be the front of the building. Not seen a pic of those before.

Cheers.


----------



## staffordshireranger (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi one and all.
nice to see plenty of new members ! i have to say denbigh is my favorite visited ohh around 6 times now and i also did a video tour so i will offer this forum the dvd soon.........got a great shot of a owl in the great hall......but looking back at the video and the latest pictures much has changed ! it`s amazing what the weather does in such a short space of time, i have explored every inch of this place, even the underground services network..
great pictures.....steve


----------



## skittles (Sep 6, 2007)

crocroche said:


> no offence but trying my comedian hat on
> ahh yes i just love the stench of bird crap when im sitting down eating my dinner. but can you imagine the views!. ahh honey theres the local chavs and a chavett! wow and whats that big cylinder for i think ill put it on the mantle peace hun!
> as allways alive and well
> croc



Ha ha 

The plans for the hospital is to turn the main building into a hotel so in future be looking over a golf course or something.

Hope they find use for the white house too

Thanks for the compliment Foxylady, looking at other peoples photos I have to improve a lot


----------



## King Al (Sep 6, 2007)

Truly great pics Skittles, love the clock tower, love to go my self


----------



## skittles (Sep 6, 2007)

King Al said:


> Truly great pics Skittles, love the clock tower, love to go my self


Thanks, money is in the post


----------

